# FIRST FOTDs on specktra!! PIC HEAVY!



## bellaetoile (Mar 15, 2006)

this is my first ever picture post here. please be nice : )

2 FOTDs. well one FOTD, and one look i didn for fun tonight.

*all mac* unless noted otherwise.
the chromezone 2 quad is my lover. as is PARROT. take a look...


























tonight, while on the phone with my best friend:
- maybelline dream matte mousse foundation in honey beige, refined golden bronzer, style blush, and a little gold deposit MSF
- urban decay primer potion, bare canvas paint, parrot e/s, unreally blue e/s, and contrast e/s on lid, with oceanique e/s as brow highlight, and clear brow set and espresso on brows, although i didn't do a very good job with it. parrot on lower lashline, with blacktrack on waterline and top lashline. 
-random fright night lashes that were 99 cents at sav-on.
-lipstick in twig and lipglass in pop mode.
-fix+ of course.











yesterday to school, taken after class so it was melted a bit.
-prep and prime skin, nc42 moistureblend foundation, stereo rose and petticoat MSFs, peach set powder
-urban decay primer potion, beige-ing and gracious me shadesticks, aristocrat mineralize e/s with whim mineralize e/s on lower part of lid, all girl pigment and phloof! e/s as highlight, clear browset and espresso on brows, engraved powerpoint liner, lilacky powerpoint liner, zoomblack mascara.
-prize shine chromeglass and miss bunny TLC.
-fix+











my pigment pressing endeavors. 
rebel rock and naval blue being mixed in an artist palette that was 99 cents at michaels. i reccomend getting one. its SO useful for mixing anything.
in my empty quad are rebel rock blue and cornflower on top and naval blue and blue brown on the bottom.
it came out excellent. i didn't use metal pans, just a brand new, clean quad.

thoughts?


----------



## star1692 (Mar 15, 2006)

wow girl!!!  your lashes rock!  I love the color choices in the first pics! very glam!


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

i absolutely love the first one!!! the second is good too though but the first one with the falsies!!! now thats hott!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## itsjustme25 (Mar 15, 2006)

I love the first one! The lashes really kick it up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your pigments came out really well.


----------



## User34 (Mar 15, 2006)

great looks! I really like the first one. Your pigments came out nice too. =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 15, 2006)

Both looks are beautiful, but I especially love the first one!...those lashes look great on you!...good job btw with the pigment pressing, you did it very clean and even.


----------



## user4 (Mar 15, 2006)

very nice FOTDs and coolness with the pressing piggies..... they look much darker though....


----------



## annaleigh (Mar 15, 2006)

these looks are fabulous.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Girlie You Totally Rock Hard! Your Make~up Is Stunning!


----------



## KJam (Mar 15, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## shadowprincess (Mar 15, 2006)

very nice blending!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

prettyfull!!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 15, 2006)

wowzers!  very purty.

btw, i just posted my first EOTD today too.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful in both!  Great blending job in the first one, and I like the soft look w/ strong colours in the second.  And your cheeks are glowing gorgeously in the second!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2006)

love em both. ur pretty


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 16, 2006)

OMG I love the first one! Beautiful! Great job w/ both!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 16, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 16, 2006)

wow, I love the first pic! those lashes really make the look, but the blue is just so pretty on you! <3


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 16, 2006)

wow your pigments came out soo neat!


----------



## kalikutes (Mar 16, 2006)

pretttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
ps you remind me of michelle branch.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## punkin (Mar 16, 2006)

wow, very gorgeous, I wish I could figure out my falsies


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 16, 2006)

hey those are good! and ur pigment pressed quad looks so clean!


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 16, 2006)

That first look is amazing!


----------



## Monique_MAC (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautyful!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 17, 2006)

so so hot i love you in the blues wow u look wonderful


and your quad does look great...hehehe i agree the art suppy store i <3

do u mind if i ask what your ethnicity is?


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_so so hot i love you in the blues wow u look wonderful


and your quad does look great...hehehe i agree the art suppy store i <3

do u mind if i ask what your ethnicity is?_

 
i'm korean, born in south korea and adopted at 10 months


----------



## samila18 (Mar 29, 2006)

those lashes are great!  I love parrot on you!!


----------



## alurabella (Mar 29, 2006)

Mmmm....fabulous blues on you~!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 29, 2006)

fabulous!! the first one is really nice!!


----------



## user3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Love the first look!

The pigments look great.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow!  Such a wonderful job!  The blues look so wonderful on you!  So beautiful!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

pretty girl!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 15, 2008)

Parrot looks so great on you


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 15, 2008)

both looks are very lovely! keep posting!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope to see more in the future.  You are a doll.  I love these.


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 15, 2008)

Beautiful looks, especially the first I loove the lashes!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 15, 2008)

great job! keep em coming


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 15, 2008)

The first look is stunnning! I will try it sometime.


----------



## sirensofsilence (Jan 15, 2008)

First look is pretty pretty pretty. I need to get me some of those 99 cent falsies!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 15, 2008)

pretty :]

and thanks for the mixing pallet tip


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 16, 2008)

Very pretty, love the first look


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 16, 2008)

Be nice?  OMG your are a pro!  I love the looks!!!  I hope to see more posting from you


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 16, 2008)

those looks are awesome!!  i love the first one a lot!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 16, 2008)

Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## keik614 (Jan 18, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## fredsonic (Jan 26, 2008)

1st look is amazing.  Love those lashes!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 26, 2008)

gorgeous hun! I wanna start trying to press my pigments but I haven't the time lately! anyways I love this, keep posting!


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the first look!!  It rocks!


----------

